

EntityJS - HTML5 Javascript Game Engine - bendangelo
http://entityjs.com

======
ZenPsycho
I have always wondered how so many javascript game framework authors expect
anyone to take them seriously when the design, performance graphics and
craftsmanship of their demos are often so poor. You might have the most
amazing framework ever, but you are not demonstrating that with your demo game
at all with its poorly drawn graphics, strangely behaving parallax, flickering
tile seams, and a loader that fails to finish half the time.

~~~
louisstow
Engine developers aren't always the best game developers. Bugs are bad but
you're not going to get much polish from a demo.

~~~
ZenPsycho
the demo is your advertisement for the framework. It should _ahem_ demonstrate
the benefits of using the engine. Don't you think? If the demo looks bad, the
framework looks bad (Often regardless of its actual quality)

------
BPm
Very nice, but the demo doesn't work on Firefox 10. Chrome is fine

------
easterisle
Another great Javascript game library is Akihabara -
<http://www.kesiev.com/akihabara/>

------
NTH
I'm not a huge fan of the one letter method names.

------
atomicdog
The demo doesnt seem to work in Firefox

------
revelation
Another? How many JavaScript games are there even?

~~~
james33
More are on the way. My company is actually working on JS games exclusively,
and I'm doing a talk on this very subject (I actually briefly mention
EntityJS) at SXSW next month. The title of my talk is "Do Gamers Dream of
HTML5 Sheep" if anyone is interested.

~~~
EwanG
So how are you making money with HTML5 games? I've made a fair bit of "beer"
money with Flash games, but I haven't yet found a MochiAds for HTML5 yet. In-
game purchases? Selling access to a less busy server?

~~~
james33
We aren't making games comparable to flash/arcade games, they are more similar
to games you find on social networks. So, the majority of revenue comes from
in-game purchases.

